# What do you do in your stand?



## jeeptastic (Sep 15, 2005)

I was hunting yesterday evening and I got to thinking what other people do in their stands while hunting. I love to hunt, but sometimes, ecspecially when it is hot, I have a short attention span. I tell people I had ADD before ADD was cool. 

I personally play games on my phone, but it is silent and I am still listening for deer. 

Some people may think this is stupid, but I bet more people than you think do stuff in their stands. 

List some.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2005)

read and listen to ball games


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 15, 2005)

*.........*

if it's the edge of a beaver swamp, usually watch the woodies and herons..............hardwoods, listen and try to identify all the birds calls, and watch the squirrels........bow season..........try to memorize all the twigs in the area, and judge distances to certain trees/bushes, etc............  .....day usually goes by too fast...


----------



## Trizey (Sep 15, 2005)

Usually nothing, just sit and listen.  Always thinking of possible scenerios in my head.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Sep 15, 2005)

I stick one headphone in my ear and listen to Munson give me the play by play when the Dawgs are playing.  I've killed several deer while listening to good ol' Larry.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 15, 2005)

Sit and listen.. a lot like Coon Dawgs response.. pick out every twig, vine, & bush.. range the same trees multiple times because my memory is so bad I can't remember one range to the next.. 
HOWEVER... last sunday morning, after 9am .. for the first time ever... I played games on my cell phone.. got pretty good at Nokia Bowling but made my thumbs hurt


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 15, 2005)

*mostly Sleep*

sleep, wake up Pick my nose for awhile, fall back to sleep, wake up and pick some more


----------



## Guy (Sep 15, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> sleep, wake up Pick my nose for awhile, fall back to sleep, wake up and pick some more



I'm with ya on that!  Nothin like a good nose picken out in the fresh air.


----------



## Boyd Green (Sep 15, 2005)

*When I hunt I am on high alert*

and I don't miss a sight or sound.  I am usually very focused on the hunt.

However, I do carry a tree, bird, and snake I.D. field guide with me to the stand.  If I see one of those things that I can't identify I will pull out the guide.

Other than that I am looking for deer.


----------



## leadoff (Sep 15, 2005)

*On stand...*

When I go in the morning, I am going to catch some good shut-eye.  I am sure I probably miss a lot while sleeping, but hey...there is nothing sleeping in the woods at 7 a.m.  It is part of what I enjoy about hunting on stand in the morning!  I did this last year and woke up to a spike and a fork hone chasing a doe all around my stand. 

During the evenings, I may take a book to read, but mostly I just watch the woods around me and stay alert.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2005)

I usually sit, look and listen. That sometimes leads to a short sleep but not very long.


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 15, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> During the evenings, I may take a book to read, but mostly I just watch the woods around me and stay alert.



I ain’t got time to read a book, got some serious nose picking to do between naps, oh I might do a little hunting also  

Man with a house full of kids and animals, rough week at work I get the best sleep sitting in a stand with the wind gently blowing, the rustle of the leaves, the noise of little critters scurrying around Ahhhhhh man I want to take a nap just thinking about it


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 15, 2005)

I just sit and look around.  I don't really start relaxing in the tree until I've got a couple of deer under my belt!!

I think about a bunch.  I think about how nice it is to sit here for 5 hours than to work for 5 hours!!!    

I'll look at the spot in the woods that you hope a deer steps into then imagine that perfect hunt.  Then I look at the thickest tangle of crap behind me, and realize that's where the deer will step out and I better start analyzing all those little shooting holes fast!!    

Tommy


----------



## broadhead (Sep 15, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> I ain’t got time to read a book, got some serious nose picking to do between naps, oh I might do a little hunting also


Do you trophy manage?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2005)

Relax and enjoy the time out there. There`s usually a lot of activity with birds and small game that I like to watch. There`s always something new to learn in Nature.


----------



## PFDR1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Like a kid crossing the street Stop, look, and listen.


----------



## xpertgreg (Sep 15, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> sleep, wake up Pick my nose for awhile, fall back to sleep, wake up and pick some more




and here I thought I was the only one....  

gw


----------



## leadoff (Sep 15, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Do you trophy manage?



I think SADDADDY practices catch and release.


----------



## holadude (Sep 15, 2005)

*Relax & daydream*

Relax, daydream, and watch for deer  .  A little praying on occasion  .  I got a lot of practice waiting last year  .  Not the most productive season  , but always good to be in the stand.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Im there to do nothing...*

I mostly daydream I guess... Once in a blue moon I may take an afternoon nap. I don't want to do anything that impeeds my hearing such as a radio... Perhaps my most favorite moment on a hunt is hearing those squirells barking and fussing at something just out of sight... it may be a deer coming or it may be a hawk or fox or something but it really gets may attention and my heart pumping!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Old Farts...*

BTW... Im very surprised as of right now video games have no votes... I would think some of us would enjoy a good game of Madden football on the gameboy! Im sure I would... if I had one


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 15, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Do you trophy manage?




 


You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but never
pick your friend's nose  


leadoff
the catch part is easy   it's the release that is tricky, or is that sticky


----------



## raghorn (Sep 15, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Usually nothing, just sit and listen. Always thinking of possible scenerios in my head.


What he said! I've killed several thousand Boone & Crockett bucks that way and never missed a shot............


----------



## HT2 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Jeep..........*

What do I do?????

I hunt.........

Ain't that the whole idea of huntin'????


----------



## UGAalum13 (Sep 15, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> What do I do?????
> 
> I hunt.........
> 
> Ain't that the whole idea of huntin'????


 You sure you don't carry a lap top up there and keep posting?


----------



## RThomas (Sep 15, 2005)

PFDR1 said:
			
		

> Like a kid crossing the street Stop, look, and listen.


You stole my response.  Only, sit, watch, and listen.


----------



## bconaway (Sep 15, 2005)

*hmmmm*

I do some good thinking in the stand, but then all that smoke may be what is scaring away the deer.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Sep 15, 2005)

What do you do ...............    I just carry it around on back all season and I never stop


----------



## HT2 (Sep 15, 2005)

*U G A.......*



			
				UGAalum13 said:
			
		

> You sure you don't carry a lap top up there and keep posting?



I'm workin' on gettin' my wireless setup with my laptop.......

Gimme time.....


----------



## PWalls (Sep 15, 2005)

Sit and enjoy nature and read the Bible.

Have found that to be peaceable, quiet and enjoyable regardless of whether or not I see any deer.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I play tetris on my cell phone with the sound off....I also will take me a quick nap if I need too.....I have have woke up several times to the sounds of deer moving about...


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2005)

The best sleep I get all year long is that few minutes before daylight on a cool / cold morning and I'm securely situated in my stand with my gear organized....there is nothing to do at this point but wait in the dark and listen to the world around me wake up......birds, tree rats, turkeys coming off the roost, etc.  Not only is it the best sleep, but it somehow recharges me and removes all stress from my consiousness.    

You folks know exactly what I'm talking about....it is hard to explain it to nonhunters.  How do you explain to them how  you relax and become an active part of nature....securing the role of the hunter....predator......selectively waiting for the right opportunity.....feeling the pulse of the awakening world.....it is spiritual.    

So, pard, to answer your question I'm wired the first and last hour of daylight while in the stand.  Aside from that, I'm usually dividing my time between reading a paragraph or two from a novel and panning around my stand, not unlike how we drive on the busy roads with stop and go traffic..............just kidding....I get way more reading done while driving that while hunting.....I may miss something in the woods...............  

My six year old recently go a Nintendo DS for his birthday......that thing is pretty cool....it may..just may find itself in my hunting pack one day while he is in school...he showed me how to kill the volume on it and I understand there is a Madden'2005 football game out for it  

I'll have to pick up a radio...that is something that I've never tried.  Reception should be pretty decent as I'll have room to hang a long antenna wire out of the stand.  I doubt I'll here ole Munsen, though because I don't typically hunt on weekends.  It will allow me to pick up Lex & Terry or John Boy and Billy in the am as bad as their stuff is sometimes.............


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 15, 2005)

I usually am going to catch a quick little nap in both morning and afternoon sits, mornings are a given.  I also take a little hand held (cheapo) poker game and see how fast I can lose 100 points.  I turn the sound off on it but I did mess up one time last year and somehow turned the sound on while it was in my pack!  Amazing how loud it is out in the woods.  Get a dip of snuff, spit it out, get another, spit it out, get another..... and think of ways to make myself sit another 30 minutes.  If I have reception I have to talk to all of my buddies who are at home, they all want reports on if I am seeing any deer or not.  Oh yeah I almost forgot, I try to look around every now and then to see if any critters are out and about!


----------



## flacarnivore (Sep 15, 2005)

All the above and more... sometimes I even look for deer ha ha!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 15, 2005)

That's easy, I hunt.......


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 15, 2005)

*saddaddy*

you missed the most important one pickin ya nose and lookin at them ole nasty BOOKS.     
since my hearing is impaired and I don't no the sounds like I use to, I pretty much pay attention to what is going on around me but then we all know you can't really hear a deer 200 yards away...


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2005)

I usually just relax and soak it all in while thanking God for letting me be there to enjoy it.


----------



## irwoodsman (Sep 15, 2005)

its my time to relax and get away from all the hustle and bustle. i just sit and soak in the surroundings!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 15, 2005)

HUNT


----------



## braintree (Sep 15, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Sit and enjoy nature and read the Bible.
> 
> Have found that to be peaceable, quiet and enjoyable regardless of whether or not I see any deer.



Out of all the books that I have read in a deer stand, I never once carried the Bible with me.  The pocket size version is in my bag now though.  Reckon that will help me kill a deer?


----------



## Zippin-z (Sep 16, 2005)

I take pictures, I've gotten some great sunrise and sunsets, plus one ghost shot. Not to mention wildlife shots.


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 16, 2005)

braintree said:
			
		

> Out of all the books that I have read in a deer stand, I never once carried the Bible with me.  The pocket size version is in my bag now though.  Reckon that will help me kill a deer?



I was in a Christian book store the other day and they had a Hunters Bible.  It was in camo and about the size of an ordinary paperback. Didn't buy it but thought about it.

I usually read a couple pages, secure the book and ssllloooowwwllllyy observe my surroundings. Trying to pick out a tail flicker or a deer leg instead of a sapling.  I have gone on high alert because of a leaf cought in a spider web 30 yards away. Stupid spider.


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 16, 2005)

between spells of dozing off and jerking awake startled to my head falling to one side or the other I watch and listen, grunt a little, fall back asleep, take a leak, sleep, jerk awake startled again, grunt, sleep, grunt.....this hasnt been a very productive pattern however, LOL  It is just great to be alive and free to be in the woods and watch the world of nature start a new day around and follow the most basic things of the day, eating, hanging out with their animal buddies,eating, chirping, climb trees, flying around, it is cool to just sit in watch............it is therapy for me and beats the elmo out of paying for a shrink!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 16, 2005)

In morning hunts I usually try to catch a short nap before daylight, even on afternoon hunts I nap some too. But I definitely pay attention and hunt the last 1 1/2 hrs before dark. I also dip heavily in the stand which helps me to stay awake. When I was in school the last 3 yrs I would take study material with me. Like the idea of taking a radio with me to listen to Munson- have never tried that.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 16, 2005)

used to take a little radio but i had 3 does walk up within 10 yrds of me w/out me ever knowin so i stopped doin that...

now i will text message (if i have svc) or play games on the cell phone...i try to stay pretty attentive

and i definitely stare at that "perfect spot" for where i want the deer to come out at...of course they never do.

tried takin a magazine w/ me in tower stands but they're too loud. 

every now and then i'll grab a twig on the way in and widdle at it with my knife

i'm always pickin at the burlap around my shootin rest too 

mostly i'm just enjoyin sittin where i am as opposed to a desk somewhere


----------



## woody116 (Sep 16, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Do you trophy manage?



Would that be QBM?


----------



## Limbshaker (Sep 16, 2005)

I read, then fall asleep, dreaming of big bucks.........only to be awakened by that distant barking squirrel, that jolts me back to where I am+
and what I'm doing................. 


git'r


----------



## TimR (Sep 16, 2005)

I usually keep a small raido & headphones with me and listen to Munson.

Other than that I try not to drop anything while I doze.

tr


----------



## woody777 (Sep 16, 2005)

Read.

Finished "Gettysburg" last Saturday while sitting in tree. 
Hunting and a book changes history and events so that the South wins.

Cant top that!


----------



## ngabearhunter (Sep 16, 2005)

I mostly daydream and wonder which direction the deer or bear will come from, how far and in which direction it will run after  being shot. In the mtns, I spend hours wondering where the heck is that bear, and why doesn't he show up at 3:00 instead of dark?


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Sep 17, 2005)

Just enjoy being in the deer woods, check distances, & read occassionally.


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I have discovered the meaning of life several times.  Often I ponder how to accomplish world peace.  Of course the never ending  "How I plan on getting out of debt" train of thought.  Ahhhh, just exactly how I am going to process this deer I am about to get, how much sausage or jerky I need, how many steaks.  Burger or chili meat.....

Pick my nose some more...back to world peace mixed in with my plan for world domination


----------



## Oak Ridge (Sep 17, 2005)

Watch... Look... Listen... Shhhhhh, did you hear that?


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Sep 17, 2005)

I usually just sit there tryin to figure out why I bought this stand cause its so uncomfortable. My butt is alsleep and if it wasnt for that I would be asleep. Seriously though I sit there and take in everything nature has to offer. I just about always learn somethin new everytime out. Sometimes I'll start to daydream and this is where I start dozing off.


----------



## Gator1679 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nokia bowling may be the best entertainment for those slow moments in the woods especially when it is 90 degrees out like it has been. If not i will fall asleep. I am happy to announce that I broke my record and scored 235 yesterday.


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 19, 2005)

I ussually sit in the stand wondering why I forgot my bow rope, or my release, or my tinks, or my bullets, or my snuff. I reckon I get overly excited prior to the hunt. I also sit and wonder if the fish would have been biting or if the ducks would have been flying. The only thing I don't forget is that I'm in the woods and not at the house, that's good enough for me.


----------



## TJay (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't really do much of anything, just let my thoughts ramble.  One thing I almost always do is think about fishing.  I imagine I am on a lake, if I am 20 feet up a tree, than I am fishing 20 feet of water.  I see the logs and such on the ground as structure.  I don't dwell on it, but always think about it at least once.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Sep 21, 2005)

On the odd day that I don't spend several hours convincing myself that the _other_ stand would NOT be any better that the one I chose to hunt! I usually read, trying to read 2 pages and then thoroughly scan my area before turning the page. If I am in my treelounge I will eat my lunch, take a short afternoon nap if needed. Only stand I ever felt confidnet enough in to fall asleep. Although I saw one of the Gunslinger stands this past weekend and may have to invest in one of those soon.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 21, 2005)

I sometimes will go to be early and get up around 3am and put on my ANPVS7 and check out all the night critters.I have seen alot of weird stuff.There is a family of opossums that have a rutine.they have no idea Im up there.I have watched deer eat and scratch for mushrooms.Its just awsome to see nature at its best,Night time.THe weird part is taking them off and wait for the sun to rise,and cant see my hand infront of my face


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 21, 2005)

Right now...sweat!!


----------



## fussyray (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I got a Gunslinger deer stand, and that thing sleeps better than the bed in my camper


----------



## short stop (Sep 22, 2005)

whittle  on a green  limb till I usually cut my finger   Dream about women and deer that escaped  me     SS


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 22, 2005)

*What do I do in your stand?*

I'm a teacher and I grade classroom papers sounds like fun but the time flies when your having fun!


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 23, 2005)

I do not get board on stand always squirrels or birds to watch. Or if it is realy slow i ponder what my next move should be to try and get ole mossy horns close to me.
 Based on my success, may be i should spend all my time pondering what i am doing wrong.


----------



## gabowman (Sep 24, 2005)

DOh! Deer hunt!!        

I've also been known to take a short nap or two too.


----------



## billy673 (Sep 24, 2005)

mostly daydream what it must be like to shoot a big buck & sometimes play with my gps & bino's, & always thinking to myself or telling my kids theres not a place in the world i'd rather be!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 24, 2005)

Well hear lately.I've been muttering lots of bad words to myself.Bout how HOT and DRY it is.How crazy this is to be setten in the stand bout to burn up.Aint nothing gonna be moven in this heat.YOU GOTTA LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crosshair (Sep 25, 2005)

Depends on which stand Im in. Ladder stand is kinda hard to get comfortable in so I usually look and listen alot. Summit Viper  I look, listen and an occasional nod. The tree lounge is a different story. I have slept so hard in that stand I scared myself when I woke up. Didnt know where I was for a few seconds.


----------



## Goat (Sep 25, 2005)

absolutly nothin..its the only time i have to do that. just sit and listen and try not to wiggle


----------



## bobcat (Sep 25, 2005)

no wonder there isnt any deer being seen everyone is slepping in the stand . And yall thought the deer population was down .


----------



## ingerson (Sep 25, 2005)

*mostly make too much noise*

Hi - read when light enought and take lots of photos - river otters, birds, ducks, deer, snakes (shoot them if poison - cottonmouths), shoot hogs when they get too close, watch the gators, armadillos, oppossums, racoons and other small game.  Wonder what everyone else around me is shooting - we've three clubs in the area - and then some who shoot from their backdoors.  Sadly last season we found two yearlings gut shot by the right-of-way - no one had tracked them - not nice.  Oh since turkey season ended last Spring - I've had two or more turkeys come by almost every time I'm in the woods.  Occasionly will see a bobcat or coyote - got one in season last year (bobcat).  c


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 25, 2005)

I hunt    Sometimes fight to stay awake    All the time looking and listening. Sometimes I hear things    and sometimes I see things   but I'm hunting when on stand.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 25, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> if it's the edge of a beaver swamp, usually watch the woodies and herons..............hardwoods, listen and try to identify all the birds calls, and watch the squirrels........bow season..........try to memorize all the twigs in the area, and judge distances to certain trees/bushes, etc............  .....day usually goes by too fast...


Man, you and I have more in common than I thought. I like to watch and see where the turkeys fly down to in the morning. Chipmunks are neat too.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 25, 2005)

xpertgreg said:
			
		

> and here I thought I was the only one....
> 
> gw


What do ya'll do with all them buggers?


----------



## marknga (Sep 25, 2005)

Usually just focus on the woods around me. I did start taking a paperback book with me last year when I tried to stay in the stand all day...................made me sleepy. 
But let me tell you there ain't nothing like that first hour or that last hour ...........that is what it is all about!


Mark


----------

